# Holiday trip to Italy.



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Please could anybody help,

We are looking to drive to Italy ( Rome ) for our summer holiday in July.
What are the best routes ( 4t Motorhome ), how far should i be looking to drive each day.
How many days should it take to get there (Sensible answers).
From the Ferry, where should i be looking to stop 1st / 2nd / 3rd nts & so on.
Could you recommend any sites for the trip down or return maybe.

I am not asking for anybody to plan my holiday for me, just some advice from any of you who have made this trip.

The round trip must be no longer than 15 days/nights.
Is this to far to go in such a short time.
I have 2 children 5 & 2 yrs who are motorhome mad and love to travel.

Any help / advice / tips would be welcome.

Regards

Frank


----------



## 89480 (May 24, 2005)

Hi
Drove to Italy last summer. Me, The wife and 4 girls in a mazda bongo.
Went as far as slovenia, but the route to rome included. Paris ( campsite Rambouillet 30km outside -train into paris etc). Geneva ( camped by the lake ) Italy, med coast ( bogliasco). Then on to Rome. Stayed by Lake bracciano - beautiful, and a short, cheap trainride to Rome.
wE did 3 nights paris, 2 geneva, 3 bogliasco.
We then went on to venice, bled, vienna, nurnberg, belgium, home.
Brilliant trip, combining sightseeing and swimming etc. ( bit of a struggle in the bongo, but are about to collect our new 6 berth!
Hope this is of use


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Depends a bit on what part of Italy you are going to Frank and also whether you prefer tunnels or passes.

We've twice taken a hired motorhome ( and done it several times in a car) over the Col de Larche /Colle della Magdalena. This avoids big tunnels and gives you some stunning scenery. We go Dover to Calais and on via Lyons, Grenoble and Gap and then down the route Napolean, over the pass and down to Cuneo. We've camped at Camping Bissau outside Cuneo and enjoy sightseeing in Cuneo. There are lots of potential overnighting places on the way including a huge car park on the French/Italian border at the top of the pass. 

We tend to go rather slowly and stop quite often so my advice on how far to go each day is not so useful. We've done several other routes via Switzerland and Germany but prefer this one

If I can be of more help route do e-mail me via a pm.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Holiday trip to Italy*

 
Hi Frank,
A trip I make freqently one way or the other with a Bessacarr E645. You will need 24 hours at the wheel taking my direct route; how many days depends of course on the stops you need to make for the children and sightseeing. I would imagine that you would split it up into 4 x 6 hour driving shifts i.e. 4/5 days each way, and five or six days in Rome.
My favourite direct route is Calais - Dunkirk - Lille - Mons - Namur - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Stasbourg - Basel - St.Gothard - Chiasso/Como - Milano - Bologna - Firenze - Roma.
En route stoppovers can include Mons (good municipal site) St.Avold near Metz (good private site) - Obernai just south of Strasbourg (good municipal site) - Milano (good private site) - Florence (several good sites)
Rome (sseveral good sites) For Rome itself a good source of sites (indeed for all of Italy) is www.camping.it: It has pages in English. The site I would reccomend is Roma Camping Aurelia. Just off the ring road, 20 mins. bus ride to the Vatican, bus stops and large hypermarket just outside the gate, spotless modern toilet blocks, restaurant/pub/bar, swimming pool, children's play area. 
HTH and enjoy your trip.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

We never used to actually 'plan' a route - we would just 'head in the general direction'. Some people need to have the holiday sorted before they go, others are happy having less arrangements, so consider the latter without trepidation! It won't suit everyone, though, I know.

My only other observation is to seek a place to stop earlier in the afternoon (say 3pm onwards), rather than soldiering on to the bitter end. It's very tempting, when you've got a long way to go, to 'keep going...'. By stopping that bit earlier, it gives children (and parents!) a chance to 'unwind', explore, and the kids to have a bit of fun with other children. We used to set off as early in the morning as we could possibly manage, and then try to find a place to stop that had some kind of 'water' entertainment for our boys, who were 'water-mad'!

Barry


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*A trip to Italy*

Hi Frank,
The campsite in Rome details :
Camping Roma
Via Aurelia 831(Km.8.2)
00165 Roma
Tel. 0039 06 6623018

Their website is very informative and has pages in English, and details pf their other sites in Venice/Florence etc.
On their site they tend to concentrate on their alternative mobile homes/bungalows etc. put don't let that put you off:
www.ecvacanze.it
saluti, eddied


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your help on this subject,

I will now start to plan a route down to Italy and a different one back.
I tend not to book sites in advance ( Things change ), but will probably 
book the one around Rome because this is are intended destination.

Thanks again.

Regards

Frank


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank, look at this website, it has a very good route planner and details of thousands of campsites all over Europe.
http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/ 
Phil.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Excellent web site, thanks Phil.

Barry


----------

